# Online Outbackers Rally Tonight



## PDX_Doug

*2007 Last Rally of the Year Rally*​
Just a reminder... Tonight is the night for our online 'virtual' rally.
The excuse is to see how many people we can get online at one time.
The purpose is to, well...

*PARTY!!!*

When? Tonight, December 12, 2007 at 10:00PM EST (Feel free to come early and enjoy the campfire)

Where? A computer near you.

RSVP: Not required, but be sure to check in here and say _"Hi!"_​
See you all tonight!​


----------



## Sayonara

im at the pre-party right now.... just trying not to overdo it on lean cuisine, yogurt and water sitting here in my office. I need to pace myself as i get older. See you later !


----------



## wolfwood

Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


----------



## Sayonara

wolfwood said:


> Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


Woa! hold on there wolfwood.... there is an important thing your forgetting. POST COUNT !! Doug has that lofty 10,000 post number coming up soon. He needs to secure that position before OC catches him. "online" is his key to doing that...

ok, ya, so where we gonna be?


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


Heck... Why not both?!

Make yourself at home wherever you feel comfortable. It is my long standing conviction that we will all end up in the kitchen before the night is over anyway!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Sayonara said:


> Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


Woa! hold on there wolfwood.... there is an important thing your forgetting. POST COUNT !! Doug has that lofty 10,000 post number coming up soon. He needs to secure that position before OC catches him. "online" is his key to doing that...

ok, ya, so where we gonna be?
[/quote]


----------



## Nathan

Sayonara said:


> im at the pre-party right now.... just trying not to overdo it on lean cuisine, yogurt and water sitting here in my office. I need to pace myself as i get older. See you later !


Come on, water??? It's the holidays!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


Woa! hold on there wolfwood.... there is an important thing your forgetting. POST COUNT !! Doug has that lofty 10,000 post number coming up soon. He needs to secure that position before OC catches him. "online" is his key to doing that...

ok, ya, so where we gonna be?
[/quote]

He'll hit 10k first...but I think I've worn him down. 11k is all mine.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I wonder how many people we can have signed on at the same time before we crash the server?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug, are we doing "On Line" or in "Live Chat"?


Woa! hold on there wolfwood.... there is an important thing your forgetting. POST COUNT !! Doug has that lofty 10,000 post number coming up soon. He needs to secure that position before OC catches him. "online" is his key to doing that...

ok, ya, so where we gonna be?
[/quote]

He'll hit 10k first...but I think I've worn him down. 11k is all mine.








[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds to me like the gauntlet has been thrown down







Let the posting continue


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds to me like the gauntlet has been thrown down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the posting continue


Hey John, I can remember the day when YOU where the posting King around here!
One might say you were something of an inspiration to those who followed.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara

I look up to all of you !! the POSTING GODS !


----------



## 'Ohana

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds to me like the gauntlet has been thrown down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the posting continue


Sounds to me like everyone with high post count's should be on the lookout for Mr. Sayonara for at the rate he's going he'll pull a J. J. by passing them all and taking the lead









Go Man Go !!









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

present! if I stay logged on, then I can't forget







. I may have no voice left after phone conversation with my favorite Out







Backer ( whose identity I will not reveal), but I can still type!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> present! if I stay logged on, then I can't forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may have no voice left after phone conversation with my favorite Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backer ( whose identity I will not reveal), but I can still type!


hmmmm....

T, the voice of







is fine....must have been someone else (other than Rick) doing all the talking


----------



## SmkSignals

"Just a reminder... Tonight is the night for our online 'virtual' rally."

So who's campsite are we all gonna gather around to watch them back their trailer in ?


----------



## Sayonara

im logged on with 2 computers in my office right now im so excited. my laptop and my CAD station. finally getting some work done around here....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> im logged on with 2 computers in my office right now im so excited. my laptop and my CAD station. finally getting some work done around here....


Only 2?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only 2?


I'll bet you guys think Jim is kidding with that remark, don't you...

Heh heh heh.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Only 2?


I'll bet you guys think Jim is kidding with that remark, don't you...

Heh heh heh.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
O/C wouldn't kid about a thing like that!!! I just hope all you guys with multiple 'puters logged on also have multiple user names so each one gets counted







Of course, you'll want to be sure you get the post count on the correct one









We're going out for awhile tonight (YIPPPPEEEE!!! Wolfie gets to venture into the outside world!!!!) but I'll stay logged in so - by all means - start without me!







I'll join in when we get home!


----------



## PDX_Doug

The internet may never be the same!


----------



## tdvffjohn

F D drill night tonight. I will leave myself logged on and hope it stays on.

John


----------



## Sayonara

OK im ready!! now, what to do for 3.5 hours....


----------



## 3athlete

Where's the BEER, Clare is here!


----------



## Sayonara

oh ya. beer.....


----------



## 3athlete

I've never been to a rally that didn't have beer? What's your pleasure?


----------



## 3LEES

3athlete said:


> I've never been to a rally that didn't have beer? What's your pleasure?


I'll take a Falstaff long neck please...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> OK im ready!! now, what to do for 3.5 hours....


What else...read and post...read and post.


----------



## willie226

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK im ready!! now, what to do for 3.5 hours....


What else...read and post...read and post.
[/quote]

And after that read some more post


----------



## Sayonara

i read, now im posting ...


----------



## Sayonara

and posting again...


----------



## 3LEES

What happened to the beer?


----------



## Lady Di

I just looked, and found..... Nobody on.

Sooo Here's my howdy.

Had a really busy day today, and am bushed, so good night all.


----------



## Camping Fan

3athlete said:


> I've never been to a rally that didn't have beer? What's your pleasure?


How 'bout a Mike's please.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sayonara said:


> and posting again...


Here a post!... There a post!... Everywhere a post, post!...


----------



## mandy1

Just checking in for the big record breaking event.


----------



## Herkdoctor

Howdy all! Logged in at work and saw that there was a "virtual" rally tonight. Wish we could have made more of the "real" world kind. With our deployment schedules we're not sure when or where we can plan the next one. I'm hopping that it will be soon though. Kids will be in bed soon and I follow right after them. Hope everyone has a great holiday season and we look forward to meeting more Outbackers in our travels.

Michelle & Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

GASP! our leader is padding his posts?? hmmm.....I know how to play follow the leader!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3LEES said:


> What happened to the beer?


glup....glup...buuuuurp.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

post practice


----------



## battalionchief3

ok im here.....I have to get in the shower though so I cant stay too long.


----------



## Fire44

East coast in the house!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

battalionchief3 said:


> ok im here.....I have to get in the shower though so I cant stay too long.


go ahead, we won't look, we promise


----------



## ccauthor

Ok I'm here!


----------



## Sayonara

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ok im here.....I have to get in the shower though so I cant stay too long.


go ahead, we won't look, we promise
[/quote]
yes, WE PROMISE !!


----------



## Sayonara

*10:03 PM *


----------



## PDX_Doug

*7:04 PM*


----------



## GarethsDad

Seven people posting at once. James


----------



## Sayonara

how do we see the total number of people right now on the site? isnt there a list somewhere?


----------



## z-family




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## 3LEES

Home..Online Users


----------



## Sayonara

Wheres OC Jim and PDX Doug?


----------



## N7OQ

46 is the most I saw and 10 were visitors


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

pass the pretzels plz


----------



## Sayonara

3LEES said:


> Home..Online Users


oh ya. there it is. thought i saw it there before.


----------



## Sayonara

46. thats it?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sayonara said:


> Wheres OC Jim and PDX Doug?


I'm here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Wheres OC Jim and PDX Doug?


We're here...


----------



## Sayonara

Kids are in bed. PARTY TIME !!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sayonara said:


> 46. thats it?


Kind of pathetic actually... Come on people... call your neighbors! The local news station!...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

48 now...


----------



## mandy1

PDX_Doug said:


> 46. thats it?


Kind of pathetic actually... Come on people... call your neighbors! The local news station!...
[/quote]

I agree


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

Let it be known that I was here after 10...WAY past my bedtime!

Now I must bid adeau, auf weidersen, sayonara, adios, arrivederci...

5:00AM comes DAMN early!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

funny story: had appliance repair man come over for my kitchen range and because our house in numbered wrong we always give EXACT directions or no one can find us. So I told the young kid on the phone: Turn right on Bonnie and there is an Outback trailer parked in front of our house.

The repairman shows up and gets out of truck and says " the stove I am here to fix in the the trailer outback?"


----------



## z-family




----------



## wolfwood




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

YAY! Wolfie is here!


----------



## mike

im here happy holidays


----------



## wolfwood

10:21PM EST....49 Outbackers & SOBs from on-line all across North America !!!


----------



## mandy1

If we keep this up I can catch up to Doug


----------



## wolfwood

...*50*


----------



## N7OQ

Well I now see we have 50


----------



## Sayonara

3LEES said:


> Let it be known that I was here after 10...WAY past my bedtime!
> 
> Now I must bid adeau, auf weidersen, *sayonara*, adios, arrivederci...
> 
> 5:00AM comes DAMN early!


Hey! thats me!!


----------



## Sayonara

what was the target # ??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> ...*50*


where'd you get out to tonight Wolfie?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Still at 48...


----------



## whodey

Made it, almost forgot! Having a little nightcap, and off to bed.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


----------



## Sayonara

*MICHIGAN *


----------



## Sayonara

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


*MICHIGAN*


----------



## z-family




----------



## ccauthor

Virginia here


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Let it be known that I was here after 10...WAY past my bedtime!
> 
> Now I must bid adeau, auf weidersen, *sayonara*, adios, arrivederci...
> 
> 5:00AM comes DAMN early!


Hey! thats me!!
[/quote]

No fair....


----------



## wolfwood

Na' Hampsha'


----------



## willie226

Hi from Maryland


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Na' Hampsha'


hmmm... I recognize that accent from earlier! I was trying to "talk Wolfie" when I hung up, Rick rolled his eyes at me.


----------



## Camping Fan

Another Michigander


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> where'd you get out to tonight Wolfie?


Chiropractor then out for dinner (yes....we actually ate...shrimp, fried clams, caesar salad, lamb kabobs....oh yeah and BEER!!!)


----------



## dthorfnp

Illinois


----------



## N7OQ

Cal E forn ya here


----------



## z-family




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


*MICHIGAN*
[/quote]

Oregon (pronounced OR-E-GUN)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> where'd you get out to tonight Wolfie?


Chiropractor then out for dinner (yes....we actually ate...shrimp, fried clams, caesar salad, lamb kabobs....oh yeah and BEER!!!)
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug

z-family said:


> *SHRIMP!!!!!!!*
> 
> i love shrimp!!!


Rob's from Shrimp?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

N7OQ said:


> Cal E forn ya here


but didn't ya used to live in Warsheengtun?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


*MICHIGAN*
[/quote]

Oregon (pronounced OR-E-GUN)
[/quote]
X2


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> *SHRIMP!!!!!!!*
> 
> i love shrimp!!!


Rob's from Shrimp?!
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> *SHRIMP!!!!!!!*
> 
> i love shrimp!!!


Rob's from Shrimp?!
[/quote]

Must be one of them Southern states...


----------



## N7OQ

Oregon_Camper said:


> so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


*MICHIGAN*
[/quote]

Oregon (pronounced OR-E-GUN)
[/quote]

We will give you Arnold and I'm sure he could change the way you pronounce it


----------



## Sayonara

does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Sayonara said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]

Congrats...you got it right.


----------



## PDX_Doug

N7OQ said:


> so where are we all from tonight? Washington State here


*MICHIGAN*
[/quote]

Oregon (pronounced OR-E-GUN)
[/quote]

We will give you Arnold and I'm sure he could change the way you pronounce it








[/quote]

He would have to move from Cally-forn-ya to Oh-re-gun first


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
ABSOTIVELY!!!! (fortunately, I kept reading...or there would have been an echo on this board!!!







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> [..snip...
> ...or there would have been an echo on this board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Like that's never happened before.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]

OF COURE IT WAS!!!! (Doxie, you've been missed!!!)


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]
of coarse you can spell it, you dont live there....ok, maybe you do...

Good, Now can you use it in a sentance....

I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. the DW must think im crazy.....


----------



## Sayonara

has anyone seen the *HAM *radio thread? some crazy people over there.....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sayonara said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]
of coarse you can spell it, you dont live there....

Good, Now can you use it in a sentance....

I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. the DW must think im crazy.....
[/quote]
No, but I bet she can in a sentence!


----------



## wolfwood

Sayonara said:


> I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. *the DW must think im crazy.....*


Somehow...I'l bet she didn't need our help to figure that out....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]

OF COURE IT WAS!!!! (Doxie, you've been missed!!!)
[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara

wolfwood said:


> I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. *the DW must think im crazy.....*


Somehow...I'l bet she didn't need our help to figure that out....








[/quote]
LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> has anyone seen the *HAM *radio thread? some crazy people over there.....


Those are some crazy guys...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]
of coarse you can spell it, you dont live there....

Good, Now can you use it in a sentance....

I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. the DW must think im crazy.....
[/quote]
No, but I bet she can in a sentence!








[/quote]

I hereby sentence PDX to be our punkshooayshun soopervizer!


----------



## willie226

Well Guys and Girls
Even though we did break the record it was fun had a lot of laughs reading the posts.So with that. I am saying Good Night to all.It is way past my bed time on the East coast 11:00PM

GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!

Willie


----------



## H2oSprayer

I came, I saw, but we didn't make it.

Doug, since the number that we have as the record is not true, can it be reset?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I too must go, my back isn't allowing me to sit anymore. Another night of sleeping on the floor to keep my back happy. Oh well, it makes Cricket happy!


----------



## Sayonara

Did we break the record???


----------



## z-family




----------



## Oregon_Camper

willie226 said:


> Well Guys and Girls
> Even though we did break the record it was fun had a lot of laughs reading the posts.So with that. I am saying Good Night to all.It is way past my bed time on the East coast 11:00PM
> 
> GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Willie


Thanks for showing up....good night!


----------



## Sayonara

wow, that was a quick hour...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I too must go, my back isn't allowing me to sit anymore. Another night of sleeping on the floor to keep my back happy. Oh well, it makes Cricket happy!


Thanks for showing up....good night!


----------



## wolfwood

Looks like the East Coast is officially handing the reigns over to the West (we could all be in big trouble now







Can't wait to check the board tomorrow morning!)

'Night all.

(Hope you get some sleep tonight, T!)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does anybody know how to spell on the west coast?


O-N T-H-E W-E-S-T C-O-A-S-T

am I right?








[/quote]
LOL!

Hey.. you asked!
[/quote]

Hehehehe....that was really a great reply.
[/quote]
of coarse you can spell it, you dont live there....

Good, Now can you use it in a sentance....

I officially give up. my stomach hurts from laughing so much all alone in here. the DW must think im crazy.....
[/quote]
No, but I bet she can in a sentence!








[/quote]

I hereby sentence PDX to be our punkshooayshun soopervizer!
[/quote]
Um, Tawnya... This is a FAMILY forum...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> wow, that was a quick hour...


It sure was....


----------



## willie226

Sayonara said:


> wow, that was a quick hour...


Time flies when you're having fun !!!!
Good bye!!!!!! Again


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well guys and gals...

I think we can be really proud of what we accomplished here tonight. We didn't break the attendance record, but I think we certainly demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt what we are made of!

*VIVA LA OUTBACKERS!*

And now, I must rest...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

willie226 said:


> wow, that was a quick hour...


Time flies when you're having fun !!!!
Good bye!!!!!! Again
[/quote]

See ya...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Well guys and gals...
> 
> I think we can be really proud of what we accomplished here tonight. We didn't break the attendance record, but I think we certainly demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt what we are made of!
> 
> *VIVA LA OUTBACKERS!*
> 
> And now, I must rest...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks for the Internet Rally....


----------



## Sayonara

Thats all folks!! the DW walked by and said shes going to bed...i better go too.


----------



## Sayonara

It was good fun! no 100 post day for me but i got close.


----------



## Sayonara

so, we'll talk again tomorrow or something.


----------



## Sayonara

ok i hit 80 for the day. now i can go.... *SAYONARA*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Thats all folks!! the DW walked by and said shes going to bed...i better go too.


That is a GREAT reason to leave this place...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> It was good fun! no 100 post day for me but i got close.


You'll get there someday...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> so, we'll talk again tomorrow or something.


See ya then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> ok i hit 80 for the day. now i can go.... *SAYONARA*


That is a BIG number...congrats.


----------



## Eagleeyes

PDX_Doug said:


> *2007 Last Rally of the Year Rally*​
> Just a reminder... Tonight is the night for our online 'virtual' rally.
> The excuse is to see how many people we can get online at one time.
> The purpose is to, well...
> 
> *PARTY!!!*
> 
> When? Tonight, December 12, 2007 at 10:00PM EST (Feel free to come early and enjoy the campfire)
> 
> Where? A computer near you.
> 
> RSVP: Not required, but be sure to check in here and say _"Hi!"_​
> See you all tonight!​


Geez...sorry I missed this soiree...
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Eagleeyes said:


> *2007 Last Rally of the Year Rally*​
> Just a reminder... Tonight is the night for our online 'virtual' rally.
> The excuse is to see how many people we can get online at one time.
> The purpose is to, well...
> 
> *PARTY!!!*
> 
> When? Tonight, December 12, 2007 at 10:00PM EST (Feel free to come early and enjoy the campfire)
> 
> Where? A computer near you.
> 
> RSVP: Not required, but be sure to check in here and say _"Hi!"_​
> See you all tonight!​


Geez...sorry I missed this soiree...
Bob
[/quote]

It was fun and there were a lot of posts. Not sure anyone was in the chat room.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That was fun, wasn't it?









We'll have to do it again sometime. But not soon... My head still hurts from laughing so hard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> That was fun, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to do it again sometime. But not soon... My head still hurts from laughing so hard!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


x2


----------



## tdvffjohn

Geez, yesterday the post count on this was 25, today 146. Do not have time to read all so I skipped to the end. What was the final tally of online members and Doug, the question was asked...Can you reset to show actual total.

Hopefully next time will not be a wed because thats my FD drill night and sorry but that takes precedence









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> What was the final tally of online members and Doug, the question was asked...Can you reset to show actual total.


The most I saw online at one time was 50 (36 members), but it may have gone higher. The highest I recall ever seeing was in the high 60's or low '70's, I believe.

As far as resetting the counter, It's buried in a database somewhere, and I'm sure it could be reset, but I have not found an easy way to do so. And I wouldn't anyway, unless I was pretty confident that we had a record.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> That was fun, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to do it again sometime. But not soon... My head still hurts from laughing so hard!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


x2















[/quote]
X3 !!


----------



## Husker92

To all outbackers

Happy Holiday's!










Happy Camping


----------



## campmg

Did I miss something?


----------

